# Morritt's Grand -- Room Request



## tim (Mar 27, 2009)

I am taking the family to Morritt's Grand in 2 weeks (Easter Week).  Yes!     This is our first trip to the Grand Cayman Island and we are really excited.  My wife is particularly excited for an ocean view from Morritts.  I understand all rooms have an ocean view, but if you had a choice, what room (or floor)  would you want.  We have a 2 bedroom reserved.  I plan to call to request a room or at least a high floor.  I know as an exchanger through RCI that the best rooms will first go to owners, but hey, at least it is worth a shot.  Plus, maybe we will at least get some consideration for a higher floor, which we want.  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## shorts (Mar 27, 2009)

All of the units at the Grand have a great ocean view. About the only request I would make is to be on ground floor so I could walk straight out onto the beach. However you do give up some privacy as others walking by can see into your unit. The top floor (only 4 floors) are penthouse units so I am not sure if one would go to an exchanger.

Hope you have a great trip. We go in July and then back again in Feb 2010 for 2 weeks.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 28, 2009)

shorts said:


> All of the units at the Grand have a great ocean view. About the only request I would make is to be on ground floor so I could walk straight out onto the beach. However you do give up some privacy as others walking by can see into your unit. The top floor (only 4 floors) are penthouse units so I am not sure if one would go to an exchanger.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip. We go in July and then back again in Feb 2010 for 2 weeks.


 
We exchanged into a Grand penthouse unit before we bought a unit at Morritt's Torguga Club.  My understanding is that RCI rooms are assigned the week prior to your occupancy.  I suggest that you phone the resort directly.

By the way, the view from that penthouse unit more than made up for the inconvenience of our having to take the elevator to get to the beach.  And, the breezes on the top floor are much nicer than on the bottom floor.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 28, 2009)

tim said:


> I am taking the family to Morritt's Grand in 2 weeks (Easter Week). Yes!  This is our first trip to the Grand Cayman Island and we are really excited. My wife is particularly excited for an ocean view from Morritts. I understand all rooms have an ocean view, but if you had a choice, what room (or floor) would you want. We have a 2 bedroom reserved. I plan to call to request a room or at least a high floor. I know as an exchanger through RCI that the best rooms will first go to owners, but hey, at least it is worth a shot. Plus, maybe we will at least get some consideration for a higher floor, which we want. Thanks. Tim


 
I hope that you've done your homework and that you're aware of the isolation of the East End. We love the solitude and the "island feel" out there and we only go into Georgetown once a week, but we've met quite a few people who were expecting a Seven Mile Beach experience and who were sorely disappointed.

You should be aware that a car is a necessity when staying at Morritt's, unless you don't plan to leave the resort. If you want to do any shopping, sightseeing, or dining out, you'll need a car. The addition of the Foster's mini-market, across the road in the small strip center, was a huge event for us. Prior to that, the nearest grocery store (Lil' Hurley's.....destroyed by Ivan) was in the village of East End, five miles away.

Sadly, some of our Grand Cayman traditions, such as the Sunday afternoon BBQ at the Driftwood Inn, have disappeared.  The Driftwood, an East End/North Side icon, was sold to make way for condominiums.  We miss spending Sunday afternoons eating Durty Reid's BBQ and washing it down with Stingray beer, while sitting outside looking out over the ocean, as we listened to island music from the great jukebox.


----------



## tim (Mar 28, 2009)

Rod in Louisiana said:


> I hope that you've done your homework and that you're aware of the isolation of the East End. We love the solitude and the "island feel" out there and we only go into Georgetown once a week, but we've met quite a few people who were expecting a Seven Mile Beach experience and who were sorely disappointed.
> 
> You should be aware that a car is a necessity when staying at Morritt's, unless you don't plan to leave the resort. If you want to do any shopping, sightseeing, or dining out, you'll need a car. The addition of the Foster's mini-market, across the road in the small strip center, was a huge event for us. Prior to that, the nearest grocery store (Lil' Hurley's.....destroyed by Ivan) was in the village of East End, five miles away.
> 
> Sadly, some of our Grand Cayman traditions, such as the Sunday afternoon BBQ at the Driftwood Inn, have disappeared.  The Driftwood, an East End/North Side icon, was sold to make way for condominiums.  We miss spending Sunday afternoons eating Durty Reid's BBQ and washing it down with Stingray beer, while sitting outside looking out over the ocean, as we listened to island music from the great jukebox.



Rod, thanks I think.  Yes, I did my homework (I feel like my dad is yelling at me).  I have a rental car reserved and look forward to the quiet of the East End.  We plan to do a lot of snorkeling so we will use the car to drive to various places.  We will also do a few things on 7MB, but not much.  And, I think one day in Georgetown (when the cruise ships are not in) would likely be enough for us.  We are not arriving until 8pm on a Saturday.  Do you know if the Fosters across the street will still be open when we get to Morritt's.  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe they are open till 9  on Saturday, but I would not take a chance.  There is a Fosters store on your right as you are leaving the airport property.  I would stop there and get enough to hold you till Monday.

Here is the website of Foster's

http://www.fosters-iga.com/map.htm#
Have a great time.

g


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Mar 28, 2009)

tim said:


> Rod, thanks I think. Yes, I did my homework (I feel like my dad is yelling at me). I have a rental car reserved and look forward to the quiet of the East End. We plan to do a lot of snorkeling so we will use the car to drive to various places. We will also do a few things on 7MB, but not much. And, I think one day in Georgetown (when the cruise ships are not in) would likely be enough for us. We are not arriving until 8pm on a Saturday. Do you know if the Fosters across the street will still be open when we get to Morritt's. Thanks. Tim


 
LOL....I hope my response didn't offend you. It's difficult to convey tone with the written word. We've met quite a few folks who were totally shocked when they arrived at Morritt's. They thought it would be similar to Seven Mile Beach. At any rate, it was not my intent to give offense.

jgirvine gave good advice about stopping at the Fosters near the airport. You'll also see a Fosters in the shopping center on your left as you're passing through Savannah. Cold foods should keep until you get to Morritt's. I wouldn't purchase any ice or ice cream, though.

The best snorkeling on the island (IMHO) is right in front of Morritt's and the neighboring Reef Resort. There's usually a large school of Tarpon, and many other creatures, under the Morritt's dock. The Reef's dock also has many varieties of creatures under it. You can wade in to explore under both docks. Some folks wade in to the right of Morritt's dock and drift down to the Reef. The current there flows from right to left. I would caution you to be careful, though. (There I go, sounding like a father again) The break in the reef is just beyond the Reef Resort and a few folks have been swept in that direction by the strong current and had to be rescued.

We love that end of the island. It seems to me that most folks love either the East End or Seven Mile Beach, but not both. They're very different, as you'll see when you go to visit your friends.


----------



## tim (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Rod.  I do appreciate the advice.  I too heard that the snorkeling out front of Morritts is pretty good.  I am a bit worried about my kids, 3 daughters ages 9, 12 and 14, getting pulled out a bit by the current.  They are all very good swimmers and the 2 oldest ones are scuba certified.  I will probably check it out first and decide or just not allow them to go too far.  I have downloaded a lot of info about other snorkel sites so we will just drive to them.  We plan to bring all of our snorkel gear so it should be pretty easy for us to do a little snorkeling.  I also hope to do a couple of shore dives with them and the wife.  We shall see.  

As far as the grocery store, we are renting from McCurleys (I think that is the name as I don't have my file hardy) and they pick us up at the airport and drive us to the resort where the rental car will be waiting.  So, by the time I get to the resort, it will likely be close to 9pm.  I may have to jump in the rental car to drive to the nearest store to buy some stuff for breakfast as I know that the stores are closed on Sunday.  It will all work out (I hope).  Thanks.  Tim


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 29, 2009)

If you let McCurley's know, they will usually make a 10 minute stop at the grocery store.  Send BA an email or call her and check.  
G


----------



## Janette (Mar 29, 2009)

The new Foster's in Savannah is only about 20 minutes from Morritt. We rode into Georgetown one day and down seven mile beach. I much prefer the ride on the East side as we are more into beauty than activities. I didn't go into a store other than Foster's until I was at the airport and I did buy some rum cakes there. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## scotlass (Mar 29, 2009)

tim said:


> I am a bit worried about my kids, 3 daughters ages 9, 12 and 14, getting pulled out a bit by the current.  They are all very good swimmers and the 2 oldest ones are scuba certified.  I will probably check it out first and decide or just not allow them to go too far.



There is a coral reef around much of the island so there isn't much surf inside of it.  Morritt's Grand is entirely inside the coral reef and the water is quite shallow so you probably don't have a lot to worry about.  We did not snorkel when we were there but lots of folks did so perhaps someone who has done that can advise you more.


----------



## escargot (Mar 29, 2009)

tim said:


> So, by the time I get to the resort, it will likely be close to 9pm.  I may have to jump in the rental car to drive to the nearest store to buy some stuff for breakfast as I know that the stores are closed on Sunday.  It will all work out (I hope).  Thanks.  Tim



Tim,  if you're too tired or whatever when you arrive on Saturday night,  there is an Olde English Bakery in the small shopping center across the road from Morritt's.  When I was there in December,  it was open on Sunday mornings and has a nice assortment of pastries , different types "sandwiches" like croissant / egg/ bacon , etc.   The Dock Bar at Morritt's is also open for lunch and dinner on Sunday....  just a thought.


----------



## happymum (Mar 30, 2009)

We visited Morrit's late last month and friends just returned today. We all enjoyed our holidays, but found it much windier than on a previous visit.
We ended up going to Rum Point on a few days, to avoid the winds.
Have a great trip!


----------



## cj8mike (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Tim

How did you make out with your request? My wife, son sister-inlaw and nephew will be there the same week. We have an penthouse and a Townhouse. Can't wait ! See ya at the pool


----------



## mbh (Mar 31, 2009)

*Fosters Closing Time*

We were at Morritt's a few weeks ago. The Fosters across the street from Morritt's closes at 7 on Saturday and is not open on Sunday.


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2009)

cj8mike said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> How did you make out with your request? My wife, son sister-inlaw and nephew will be there the same week. We have an penthouse and a Townhouse. Can't wait ! See ya at the pool



Did you exchange or are you an owner as I am wondering how you know already that you have a penthouse.  I called and was told that I need to call back next week when the inventory is loaded in the system and they will note my request.  So, I will call and see what happens.  Tim


----------



## maryk (Apr 1, 2009)

HI,  I am exchanging into Morritt's from RCI, checking in this Sat .

I called last week and they said I had to wait until this Wed to call and request.  So tomorrow I will try again.

Can't wait........... I sure need a vacation.

Maryk


----------



## cj8mike (Apr 1, 2009)

we rented from owners. So of course the owners get first chioce. Keep in mind it depends what room they put you in it might not be ocean view. Some of the older building are poolside with no view. But they have amazing sunset view over the forest. 

 This will e the second time we have gone. Very peaceful, beach is awsome. After our trip last year we decided to return instead of going back to St. John usvi. Much safer and friendlier. 

be sure to check out the barefoot man at the reef reosrt next door. http://www.barefootman.com/

Portafinos is about a mile down the road and pretty good Italian food.
http://www.caymanislandsdiscounts.com/Portofinocoupon.htm

Stop at Forsters on your way from the airport. As the forsters right by the resort is more of a large convience store. 

Where are you coming from?


----------



## happymum (Apr 1, 2009)

cj8mike said:


> . Some of the older building are poolside with no view.



At the Grand all units are oceanfront.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 1, 2009)

We were there last summer and we got a top floor unit, so if that's a penthouse, I guess that's what we had. We were exchangers. We didn't request any unit in particular. The unit was huge and beautiful, with a spectacular view of the water and the beach. Have fun!


----------



## tim (Apr 1, 2009)

CJ8Mike, I am flying from Chicago to Miami and then on to Grand Cayman.  We don't get in until 7:30pm (Saturday night).  

Did you enjoy the Barefoot Man?  I am debating whether to go with my wife.  I think I would leave the kids at the resort for this unless it is kid friendly.


----------



## cj8mike (Apr 1, 2009)

We never got to see him last year he was touring somewhere else while we where there 

well we will see you maybe on sunday


----------



## Anne (Apr 5, 2009)

*Room request, etc.*

We just returned late last night from a great week at the Morritt's Grand.  I did not call the resort to request a room.  Instead I emailed the reservations manager, Brad Huskey, to ask some other questions.  Then I emailed to ask about the possibility of requesting rooms and he said that he happens to be the one who does the assignments.  I asked for a top floor, which is considered the penthouse, and that is where he assigned us.  We are not owners, but had made the exchange through RCI about a year ago.  I'm not sure if that factored in or if he made the assignment after I asked.  When we arrived, I was told that Brad is actually in Florida, not on site, but he is the one who actually assigns the rooms.  I got the general reservations email address from the website.

Brad's email address is:  BHuskey@grmgmt.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## happymum (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Anne. That's very helpful information!


----------



## trim2gofast (Apr 7, 2009)

*Snorkeling*



tim said:


> Thanks Rod.  I do appreciate the advice.  I too heard that the snorkeling out front of Morritts is pretty good.  I am a bit worried about my kids, 3 daughters ages 9, 12 and 14, getting pulled out a bit by the current.  They are all very good swimmers and the 2 oldest ones are scuba certified.  I will probably check it out first and decide or just not allow them to go too far.  I have downloaded a lot of info about other snorkel sites so we will just drive to them.  We plan to bring all of our snorkel gear so it should be pretty easy for us to do a little snorkeling.  I also hope to do a couple of shore dives with them and the wife.  We shall see.
> 
> As far as the grocery store, we are renting from McCurleys (I think that is the name as I don't have my file hardy) and they pick us up at the airport and drive us to the resort where the rental car will be waiting.  So, by the time I get to the resort, it will likely be close to 9pm.  I may have to jump in the rental car to drive to the nearest store to buy some stuff for breakfast as I know that the stores are closed on Sunday.  It will all work out (I hope).  Thanks.  Tim




I think your kids would do fine snorkeling, but Rod is absolutely right about the current. If they stay within range of the end of the docks, they should be ok. The best thing to do is what Rod recommends. Enter to the right of Morritts dock, then let the current take you towards the Reef dock. The important thing is to pop up ever so often and find a nice sandy area to exit the water. They are some nice sandy areas. You don't want to exit on the ironstone. That would hurt. And bring water shoes for the kids as well.


----------



## trim2gofast (Apr 13, 2009)

tim said:


> CJ8Mike, I am flying from Chicago to Miami and then on to Grand Cayman.  We don't get in until 7:30pm (Saturday night).
> 
> Did you enjoy the Barefoot Man?  I am debating whether to go with my wife.  I think I would leave the kids at the resort for this unless it is kid friendly.



My best advice is to sit at the bar, have a few drinks and appetizers and see the show rather than paying for the full show. The show price is expensive, food is terrible and the service is worse. We had fun and enjoyed the show, but not worth the prices. 

I had to nurse one drink the entire night because I couldn't get the waiter's attention.


----------



## escargot (Apr 13, 2009)

We have heard the same review of food / service quality at The Reef from several people.  Entertainment great ... dinner food cost and service not worth the price. 

 We go for the drinks and fun.


----------

